# Fish Crap



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a 10 gallon tank with a few fish and a white sand bottom. I have a "Tetra whisper power filter" for 20 gallon tanks (turned on high) and yet the crap just keeps piling up. Is there anything i can do? fish crap is gross and i can't finish my meals. Isn't there a creature I can put in there that will eat fish crap? I have a fiddler crab and an aquatic frog (I had a pleco, but he went to that big ol' fish tank in the sky), but none of them eat crap. I'm in deperate need of help.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

you need to be cleaning the poo off the bottom of the tank with a siphon every week. That is how the rest of us keep the debris down.
I hope you are doing your weekly water changes too!
Mouse


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

I replace a third of the water every week. Can I use a "gravel vac" on sand? I was just hoping there was some stupid fish that ate crap, oh well.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Can I use a "gravel vac" on sand?


Yes, raise the syphon a bit higher than you do with gravel. Do it in an angle of 30 degree.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

Good, I'll do that then.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There are not any fish that eat crap. They eat extra food and algae but not other fishes waste. Just do what has been suggested with the siphon and you will be doing good.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

ghost shrimp will eat frog poop. at least mine ate dwarf frog waste. Rinse off your filter cartige or replace it and it will pick up more poo off the sand.


oh, and uuuh a little off topic, but you will be told this very soon anyway. the oscar is not going to fit in a ten gallon, no wonder there is soo much poop. and Im amazed youve kept an oscar with swordtails! oscars eat very large fish for their size when young, even a 2 incher will probably be able to down a betta pretty soon. and the fiddler crab is going may also kill your fish too.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

actually in SW there are things that eat poop hence why u hardly see poop in SW lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

shev said:


> oh, and uuuh a little off topic, but you will be told this very soon anyway. the oscar is not going to fit in a ten gallon, no wonder there is soo much poop. and Im amazed youve kept an oscar with swordtails! oscars eat very large fish for their size when young, even a 2 incher will probably be able to down a betta pretty soon. and the fiddler crab is going may also kill your fish too.


I don't think the retarded fiddler crab (name: "Charlie Daniels", wait a minute, you'll get it) will ever kill anything (other than himself). I know the oscar will grow too big. Like I told they guy at the store, as soon as he kills anything but guppies I'll administer some "southern justice".


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

you should definately give it back to the store. theres no way to get around it killing your other fish, and its just not gonna fit in a 10 gallon.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Well i don't think you'd go around munching on turd cookies and i think fish are the same way. Use the gravel vac clean your filter and buy a bigger tank for ye ole oscar. There really cool fish but get really big and big fish = big poop


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

You're right, I wouldn't "munch on turd cookies", but then, I'm not a stupid fish that rams my head into glass all day.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

blakeoe said:


> Well i don't think you'd go around munching on turd cookies and i think fish are the same way. Use the gravel vac clean your filter and buy a bigger tank for ye ole oscar. There really cool fish but get really big and big fish = big poop


hahahahhahahaha :lol: good one blakeoe


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

IHadSexWithAllTheseFish said:


> You're right, I wouldn't "munch on turd cookies", but then, I'm not a stupid fish that rams my head into glass all day.


 ya know all fish are not stupid. they do develop personalities and over a period of time usually get well acustomed to their owner


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

They wouldn't ram their heads into the glass if you kept them in the right size tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

Smart for a fish is still pretty retarded when compared to other animals. And some one may _project_ personalities on to fish, but that's about it. Don't worry, my oscars going for a ride on the "porcelain express", so overcrowding is no longer a problem.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

If this is the way you chose to get rid of them and there is no other option at least make sure there not alive when you flush!!! They could Destroy the natual balance in your native environment!!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

why am i gettin the feeling this kid is jerkin us around.....


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Yeah me too.....this has to be a wind-up, surely this bloke cant be serious!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

someone should talk to shaggy about this. 

if he is serious, then i think he's more retarded then he claims his fish to be.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

blakeoe said:


> If this is the way you chose to get rid of them and there is no other option at least make sure there not alive when you flush!!! They could Destroy the natual balance in your native environment!!!!


Even if I cared about the natural enviornment, when I flush him he'll be sent to a processing pant, soaked in crap for a week, chopped up and pumped into a swamp. But I probably won't flush him. I'll give him to a friend who's getting a 100 gallon.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

that's a tard-tastic view on things. no wonder youre republican. (jk u other right wingers)

but fish are actually very very dumb. i think i read they dont even have a cerebral cortex, they only rely on their other bulbs of the brain that deal with smelling, vision and other senses. not much thinking going on, and pretty much no thought process or problem solving capabilities.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

Exactly, no offense to the fish, but no matter how you look at it, they're idiots. Fun to watch though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

By the way, I got a gravel vac and it works beautifully, so we can end this thread. I'm done with it, anyway.


----------

